# Help with grooming around eyes & muzzle



## seesawhavanese (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi, our Mochi is now 15 weeks old. I've heard that if we cut the hair around her eyes, it will poke her eyes as it grows back. So we are going to let the hair on her head grow and maybe do a top knot when it's long enough. I need some help with combing the hair around her eyes. The hair goes crazy and I'm trying to use Valseline to style it, but it goes crazy after a day. 

I'm going to post pics. I guess I don't know where to comb up and where to comb down  Any suggestions? Is Vaseline bad? 

Thanks!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sooo cute! Looks like you are doing a great job combing the right parts up and down. It does take a long time for the hair around the eyes to grow out, but will be easier to maintain once it does. It will be worth the wait.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Yup. Just wait it out. It'll be even crazier when you first try top knots. More hair will fall out than stay in the knot, but it eventually grows out long enough. My dog just turned nine months and it's finally all staying where it's supposed to most of the day 

Your puppy is a cutie


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just thought in the top photo Mochi's hair looks long enough for cute baby hair clips. They should help to hold the hair back until it grows a little more. She is darling with the spiked look.


----------



## seesawhavanese (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi, I didn't even think of hair clips. I'll need to do some googling to find something. I am scared she'll chew them or eat them :smile2:

Too bad the spiked look only lasts about a day.

Thanks.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks like Bowbiz dog bows have the clips my groomer used.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

She's beautiful, is she a sable? What did she look like when she was born? 

I gave up on growing Rudy's hair in a top knot. He hated having anything in his hair and tried to pull it out. He actually did a few times and found the hair tie in his mouth. I guess he and my husband won that battle. I'll try to post a picture of his bangs that were cut. I guess I will have to go to the groomer more often to maintain the bang area as well as the sani trim.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

seesawhavanese said:


> Hi, I didn't even think of hair clips. I'll need to do some googling to find something. I am scared she'll chew them or eat them :smile2:
> 
> Too bad the spiked look only lasts about a day.
> 
> Thanks.


If it lasts a day, you are doing great! My dog's get their ponies taken down every evening, and redone in the morning.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

seesawhavanese said:


> Hi, our Mochi is now 15 weeks old. I've heard that if we cut the hair around her eyes, it will poke her eyes as it grows back. So we are going to let the hair on her head grow and maybe do a top knot when it's long enough. I need some help with combing the hair around her eyes. The hair goes crazy and I'm trying to use Valseline to style it, but it goes crazy after a day.
> 
> I'm going to post pics. I guess I don't know where to comb up and where to comb down  Any suggestions? Is Vaseline bad?
> 
> Thanks!


Karen is right, think about how long a bow lasts in a toddler's hair. Long enough for a picture. :laugh2: (I raised 3 daughters) Once it gets long enough to hang down and not stand up straight, the dog usually gets used to it. But daily grooming is still necessary.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

seesawhavanese said:


> Is Vaseline bad?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not sure Vaseline is bad, but I don't know how good it is. It's petroleum based and while it moistens initially, it then dries out whatever it touches. There are better products made for eyes. One is made by maybelline for humans. It's a clear mascara, but handlers use it in the ring to help keep the hair out of the eyes. Note: Don't apply it on the lashes like we would for ourselves. You paint it on the hair above and below the eyes. The hair will still fall naturally in front of the eyes, but it prevents the growing hair from poking in the eyes.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Lisa T. said:


> She's beautiful, is she a sable? What did she look like when she was born?
> 
> I gave up on growing Rudy's hair in a top knot. He hated having anything in his hair and tried to pull it out. He actually did a few times and found the hair tie in his mouth. I guess he and my husband won that battle. I'll try to post a picture of his bangs that were cut. I guess I will have to go to the groomer more often to maintain the bang area as well as the sani trim.


Rudy looks pretty cute there! I have always had Scout's hair trimmed around his eyes. I like to see his eyes.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I just noticed Chris Christensen makes a product Thick n Thicker for holding and fly aways. It comes in a gel, mousse or spray. Think I will get the mousse for Truffles.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> Karen is right, think about how long a bow lasts in a toddler's hair. Long enough for a picture. :laugh2: (I raised 3 daughters) Once it gets long enough to hang down and not stand up straight, the dog usually gets used to it. But daily grooming is still necessary.


I had long hair as a kid, and it was often up in either a pony tail or braids. Your scalp HURTS if it is left up like that too long. I can't imagine that the dogs are any different.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Truffles hair is long it falls in her face if not pulled back. She doesn't like it in her face. When I say let's go fix your hair, she will run and hop up on the back of the sofa so I can fix her ponytails.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> Truffles hair is long it falls in her face if not pulled back. She doesn't like it in her face. When I say let's go fix your hair, she will run and hop up on the back of the sofa so I can fix her ponytails.


I don't think Pixel likes her hair in her eyes either. I don't think Kodi cares, as long as he's not working!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Lisa T. said:


> She's beautiful, is she a sable? What did she look like when she was born?
> 
> I gave up on growing Rudy's hair in a top knot. He hated having anything in his hair and tried to pull it out. He actually did a few times and found the hair tie in his mouth. I guess he and my husband won that battle. I'll try to post a picture of his bangs that were cut. I guess I will have to go to the groomer more often to maintain the bang area as well as the sani trim.


Rudy looks adorable.


----------



## seesawhavanese (Jun 17, 2015)

Lisa T. said:


> She's beautiful, is she a sable? What did she look like when she was born?
> 
> I gave up on growing Rudy's hair in a top knot. He hated having anything in his hair and tried to pull it out. He actually did a few times and found the hair tie in his mouth. I guess he and my husband won that battle. I'll try to post a picture of his bangs that were cut. I guess I will have to go to the groomer more often to maintain the bang area as well as the sani trim.


Mochi is a sable. Here she is a 9 weeks.

Rudy is very neat and tidy. I want to try and leave it long before cutting since there's no going back


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

seesawhavanese said:


> Mochi is a sable. Here she is a 9 weeks.
> 
> Rudy is very neat and tidy. I want to try and leave it long before cutting since there's no going back


Actually, you CAN grow it out... We had a growing-out support group here on the forum for a while. A BUNCH of us had done the bangs thing, and were not happy with it. So we all grew their hair out together for moral support. They DO go through an "ugly stage" when it
s growing out, but it's SO nice when it's long enough to stay up. Withou almost shaving the top of Kodi's head we just could NOT keep it out of his eyes. Now, the pony tail works great, and he can see where he's going. Hey, if Steven Segal and wear a pony, so can Kodi!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Rudy hated the ponytails. I love seeing his eyes again. They are a beautiful color. Maybe when he's a little older I'll grow out the bangs and try again with the ponytails.


----------

